# WTB Smiths PRS 40



## Sulie

*WTB Smiths PRS 40*


View Advert


Hi all .. anyone got one of these kicking around that they fancy off loading before I buy a new one !! Plse msg if you do

thanks for looking :thumbs_up:




*Advertiser*

Sulie



*Date*

13/05/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£150



*Category*

Wanted


----------

